# Wade Fishing this Saturday



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

2coolers - you probably get this often so appreciate any response to this. I moved from Houston area to DFW in 2005 & have only been able to wade fish a handful of times since - I have that opportunity this Saturday morning. 


Where do you recommend? I have fished the Dike area before but seems the beachfront is the place to be now. I plan to use live shrimp if I can find it. 


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

If I were your, Iâ€™d fish the surf using croaker this time of year. 

Any beach working the guts free lining croaker usually works well. Iâ€™m going in the morning and will post up tomorrow.


----------



## Melissaa52 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmmm... so tempting. I miss fishing!


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

cant go wrong hitting the surf. if you go to surf side you can drive down the beach for a long ways looking for bird working the bait then stop and fish there. you don't have to get deep and cast as far as you can work the first 2 guts early


----------

